# Shopping on - line in RP



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Do you shop on-line? 
I would like to order a few items. Just wondering if my cc is safe.
Would appreciate hearing your experience.
:typing::brick:


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Credit Card Safety*



esv1226 said:


> Do you shop on-line?
> I would like to order a few items. Just wondering if my cc is safe.
> Would appreciate hearing your experience.
> :typing::brick:


I have had no issued with ordering things with a credit card both for online purchases in and outside of the Philippines. The things I have ordered outside the Philippines to be shipped to the Philippines can take along time arriving depending on where it is send from and the method of shipment. I'm getting a little off topic. No credit card issues.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have made online purchases for the last 15years or so and have not had a problem with the Credit Cards use. Make sure that the address you are dealing with has "https" and not just "http" as the "s" indicates that it is a secure website. I had not had anything sent directly here, only to my mail forwarder in the states so I can't offer any info on that part.

Fred


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Fred. I 'm referring to local on - line shopping sites eg lazada, etc. Anyone?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

esv1226 said:


> Thanks Fred. I 'm referring to local on - line shopping sites eg lazada, etc. Anyone?


I have used Lazada a few times with no problems.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Roundhead, bidrod. I'll go ahead with purchasing on-line.


----------



## cibes (Jun 30, 2015)

Hmmm, I didn't had any problems with lazada also, Go on and try shopping online. If there are problems with the products, just contact them immediately.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Online shopping works NO CC issues with me as a matter of Fact Lazada refunded money for a product their provider could not produce. The product line is limited. Takatack is OK 
OLX and Vigattin is another place to look but most are people selling products.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is an example 
I ordered a JBL Charge 2 from Lazada 6299 php converted is like 137 USD
On Amazon they run from 99-149 USD
So even buying the lowest 99 that 38 USD difference or 1700 php.
Then add in shipping to PI I think you would spend well over 38 USD to ship it here.
Plus I got free slush and shake maker YAHOOO


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I made an order with Lazada - it is COD. I am eagerly awaiting for an LBC courier in the next few days.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

I did that with my 1st few orders also. Now I use my BDO credit card. It is PHP/USD so no conversion on the price.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey ... got my oder ... as advertized ... and delivered COD today. Pleasantly surprised. Happy with goods and delivery.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

esv1226 said:


> Hey ... got my oder ... as advertized ... and delivered COD today. Pleasantly surprised. Happy with goods and delivery.


From Lazada? If it's electronics or anything complicated keep your receipt just in case of a warranty claim my experience with them is hit and miss.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Yahoo got my JBL Charge 2 bluetooth speaker. I am really glad I made this purchase. Now I can really wake up my wife. Music where ever I go without them d**n earplugs in.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well got a diffuser and itdid not work. I called Lazada they told me what to do. Take it to LBC and send to Lazada. LBC will return it at no cost to me. Can't do that with Amazon


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

I have used Lazada several times from ordering 32" flat screen tv to smart phones. The company rocks, great service, pay when item arrives and the delivery dude will even wait while you fire up the device to make sure it works.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I am doing some checking right now. I want the Acer Revo One for my livingroom. Lazada has the I3 4GB 1TB version for 22988 which is 489USD. Amazon has the I5 8GB 1TB version for 599USD. I sent an email to Forexworld to see what the cost would be to ship it.
489 plus 4GB more ram might be cheaper but I will let you know.


----------

